# New Here, First Post - Gorgeous Senior Girl



## Lisa Holloway

I LOVE senior girls. Seriously love them. I don't get many, unfortunately. This was another of my pay it forward sessions. It was supposed to be a mini-session...lol So much for that. I couldn't throw these away. I think I managed to narrow it down to 51 photos. Oh, and as a side note (since I see so many people jumping ship lately from Canon to Nikon), I shot over 350 photos. Only THREE were OOF, and that was due to camera shake, not my camera. I think I'll be holding on to my Canon gear...very happy with it right now!

This girl was as beautiful on the inside as she was on the outside...seriously, just a sweet, kind young lady, and a pleasure to work with.

These were all shot with natural light (no reflector), and the 85L...apertures between 1.8 and about 2.8.


----------



## Destin

That's alot of photos! They all look great though! Nice work!

For future reference, you'll get more responses is you keep it to 5 or so photos per post, and number each photo so we can easily reference them.


----------



## Robin Usagani

Wow.. I like..  Good work!


----------



## Lisa Holloway

Oops, sorry!  I'll definitely remember that for next time.   Thanks!


----------



## Robin Usagani

Lisa, cant seem to connect to your facebook page.


----------



## Lisa Holloway

Schwettylens said:


> Lisa, cant seem to connect to your facebook page.



Oops, had a typo in there!  Fixed now, thanks!


----------



## timethief

They all look very good. I love how vicvid your colors are.


----------



## rainking

Good job! They all look great!


----------



## phiya

These pictures are very well executed.  Good job!  :thumbup:  

You would never know that you used all natural light with no reflectors or flashes.  You did a great job balancing that light.  Bravo.


----------



## artoledo

These are great Lisa! Great work!


----------



## Karri

I love the photos, the locales and I can really see how much fun you had photographing her!  The only critique I would give is I see a lot of the photos are with her head against a wall so I might would change it up a little more but they are all well shot and balanced!  Fantastic!


----------



## kylehess10

PERFECT! & Beautiful as well! I love all of them...and you have a nice collection of lenses to take these greats images with.


----------



## william542

Destin said:


> That's alot of photos!


... and 8 kids!!! That is a lot of kids!


----------



## Big Mike

Welcome to the forum.

These photos are excellent!


----------



## catrinahampton

My first post here! Nice to see a familiar face...Hi Lisa!


----------



## Jeatley

Great Job!  You should have a bright future!


----------



## Restomage

Very nice use of ambient! Do you use any modifiers such as reflectors?


----------



## atabrem

hi CAT!


very nice to see 2 familiar names


----------



## lisa_13

i love these, all of them!


----------



## bjmacphe

I love the color in your shots!


----------



## JenR

WOOT!  Lisa is here!!!  Your work is stunning as always!!  Seriously awesome stuff


----------



## kaffrey

Love them all of course   I would have a hard time putting the camera down with her for a subject also!


----------



## rub

Fabulous!


----------



## j-digg

Great stuff, since you dig shooting seniors, I figured Id drop this link ( like 60 pages of senior photos ) on you.... theres some amazing stuff, especially from members like sevillafox and phamster... not sure if theyre on this forum though...

Have an Idea-- Seniors 2010 Season - Canon Digital Photography Forums


----------



## Diddy2theJJ

Wow, your photos are phenomenal! Love the website too. What program are you using for post processing?


----------



## EViDENCE

nice! good model also, i like how you can see that shes smiling just by looking at her eyes.. i like #17.. keep it up


----------



## Laura2011

Nice job!


----------



## rabman

Nice use of natural light.  :thumbup:


----------



## Photogger

Great job Lisa, love these, super job with the lighting!


----------



## Photo95

Looks good to me. Good job.


----------



## MJLphotographics

Lovely sharp focus and pleasing depth of field background blur:thumbup:


----------



## timzo

welcome to the forum and cheers for the good work


----------



## mmartin

Great work. I especially like the 3rd from the last.


----------



## Ottawaphotos

I agree. Limit photos to 5 per post and number them.

You selected some from what I am guessing is the beginning of the shoot. Her smile seems forced in a couple. (easy to find image #1 and #2) 

I would copy more #'s but there are none.  
Otherwise, some good shots. Keep it up!


----------



## Stephen.C

Excellent photos!


----------



## skyy38

Without giving away any "state secrets" how do you do this without lighting, flash or reflectors? Your work has a consistency that seems to be beyond the reach of most photographers in your line of work.

Do you shoot in all sorts of conditions from the harshest day to completely overcast?

Do you do any in-camera processing, such as D-Lighting or Canons equivalant to this feature?

Any post processing to help achieve the look or is it all in-camera?

You haven't, by design, ever read a book called "The Natural Light Project" have you?


Just wondering...


----------



## R.D.

wow!! 

She has an amazing smile with great cheek bone structure, her eyebrows sweep back into her slight curls.. she's as beautiful as a poem and you put her in some really great light. The two frames that Schwetty reposted were my faves.. awesome post.


----------



## dxqcanada

You have a great eye for composition, you are aware of objects throughout the entire scene and you know how to use light.

This should be a lesson to all those budding portrait photographers.

Some of the things that I see in this forum is a good portrait ruined by a poor background ... or destroyed by the affects of light.

... your usage of quality lenses help also.


----------



## photolo

such quality!  im impressed.


----------



## kundi

nice


----------



## K8-90

Perfect!


----------



## Sbuxo

:love:


----------



## cnutco

Great pictures!

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## darrenP

Good lightings, beautiful model, great photographer.


----------



## drdobs

Seriously great...  I too would love to know more specifics about your shoot in terms of reflectors, lighting, etc, etc...    A gem of a photographer who's the mother of 8 (are you serious?) and in Kingman, AZ...  Unreal...


----------



## vfotog

Lovely model and lovely images. There's only one I really have a problem with. #2. The bright red color of the jacket really grabs your attention and draws your eye which makes the positioning of the ties unfortunate.


----------



## Alokchitri

Excellent shots Lisa, I loved the warmth of the portraits. How about sharing some basic technical details like details of the light source, reflectors etc? That way we shall also be able to learn


----------



## wakamakulit

nice photos....good job..


----------



## ClickAddict

Absolutely love this set.  Wish I could produce the same one day.  If I have anything to say, and perhaps it's just me, in this pic, her sweater falls straight down and with her leaning back, it gives the impression of her tummy sticking out.  Had I not seen the previous shots and already had a mental image of what her body type was like, this kind of, at first glance, gives the impression of a "baby bump".  Again, perhaps I'm the only one who saw it this way.  I'm new...  and weird.  The hint of her leg shows the line of her body and dispells the impression if looked at closely, so with more of her legs (full body) I don't think I'd have had the same impression.  (Or ditch the red sweater for this pose)   Again.  I love the series.  Amazing shots!




Lisa Holloway said:


>


----------



## Drake

hockmasm said:


> Schwettylens said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow.. I like..  Good work!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is my favorite! beautiful!
Click to expand...

Yup, this one is just great!


----------



## ChadHillPhoto

WOW!! Great shots!!


----------



## AmberNikol

LOVE LOVE LOVE. What amazing work. Great job!


----------



## PhotoWrangler

Very nice work!


----------



## NorrellPhotography

Well done.  Nice poses and good use of lighting.

- Greg
Norrell Photography - Portrait Studio, Idaho Falls Photographer - Portrait Photographer - Eastern Idaho Photographer


----------



## bennielou

Schwettylens said:


> Wow.. I like.. Good work!


 
My faves too.  So pretty!


----------

